# What school are you going to attend?



## Cinematical (Apr 12, 2007)

Thought I'd make a topic for everyone to post what school they plan to attend in the fall. This is for all undergrad (freshman or transfers) and grads (once you all know where you've been accepted and have made your decisions).

Let us all know!


----------



## politicsofecstacy (Apr 12, 2007)

It looks like I'm going to be attending Watkins Film School in Nashville this fall.  Not the most well known school, but I was very impressed with my visit and have pretty high hopes for it.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, I should probably put my place too.

USC.

.....


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Apr 12, 2007)

NYU.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 12, 2007)

USC, baby.


----------



## tbiddy38 (Apr 12, 2007)

LMU


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

GOD, I wish I knew the answer to this.
I have until the end of april to give my answer... but there UCLA, NYU, or Columbia...

And I'm just no closer now than I was an hour ago to making a decision.


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by tomorrowsNIGHT:
> NYU.




hey TomorrowsNIGHT-what are you planning on studying at NYU?  are you grad or undergrad?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, by the way, when you post, let us know if you're grad or undergrad and what you'll be focusing on (major for undergrad, focus for grad).

I'm undergrad, USC (again), Critical Studies and maybe Business (Cinema-Television focus).


----------



## politicsofecstacy (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm an undergrad (Watkins) and am currently focusing on directing.  That may change to cinematography eventually if it possible.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2007)

Graduate, Screenwriting.

USC: Waitlist
UCLA:  Accepted
AFI:  Will know Monday, interviewed.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 13, 2007)

USC Undergrad, Production.


----------



## Philly (Apr 13, 2007)

Graduate

USC or Chapman.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 13, 2007)

Graduate

Probably CHapman
But maybe UCLA


----------



## sa (Apr 13, 2007)

Up in the air (MFA Directing):

Accepted Columbia
Accepted UT Austin
Waitlisted NYU
Interviewed USC, waiting
Interviewd UCLA, waiting
Interviewed AFI, waiting

But the only schools I'm really considering (before I visit Los Angeles anyway) are Columbia, NYU and UCLA. Leaning toward Columbia, I think they have an amazing program even though  people don't consider it top 5.


----------



## Philly (Apr 13, 2007)

I totally consider it top five!  Columbia's program is amazing.


----------



## Lily (Apr 13, 2007)

> Columbia, I think they have an amazing program even though  people don't consider it top 5.



I agree Philly; according to a lot of major publications Columbia is in the Top 5.

The only reason Columbia doesn't get as much 'hype' as the others is because of it's humanistic approach to film and that they cultivate individuality.  They aren't as interested in the hollywood game, so to speak.

Not to say they haven't had some of their alumns hit the big time:  case in point-Simon Kinberg, the guy who wrote Mr & Mrs Smith.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, kids...this site attracts the cream of the crop.

Yay, us.


God, I hated Mr and Mrs Smith.


----------



## sa (Apr 13, 2007)

On Columbia, I think that the program is really up and coming and I've heard from a few people now that it's increasingly becoming a force for NYU to contend with. But personally I don't think the two are comparable in a way...NYU has a long-standing name but I believe that is focused mostly around technical expertise and that the stories and direction are hit or miss (I've been sitting in on their First Run Film Festival this week). Of course all student film fests are hit or miss to some degree. The interesting thing about Columbia is that the craft that they concentrate on is writing and directing, with the philosophy that good writing must come before cinematography and sound design, etc. I think it's quite a vibrant scene in terms of film schools, and I'm glad there is some level of competition between the schools here. I don't know the Los Angeles film school scene except for what I've read and heard from others (though I'm visiting next week), but I have also heard from students in the New York circuit that many people they know who have gone to school in New York have had to move to LA soon after because they couldn't make a living here, and thus were stunted in relation to the LA folks because they hadn't made the necessary connections, etc.


----------



## sa (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess this thread has morphed into an undergrad and grad thread...?


----------



## neetster (Apr 13, 2007)

Stanford.

accepted to NYU and UCLA.

But I'm choosing Film/Creative Writing at Stanford.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't mean to be a stickler, but this thread was meant for where you are absolutely, 100% going, kind of like a way to find out if others are going to you're school to! I know that a lot of people haven't chosen yet, but when you do, please post!

Though, I see no reason not to put what schools you've been accepted to. These programs that we all applied to are all very competetive, so getting in to one is something to be proud of.

Why do I always argue against myself...?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## neenstar176 (Apr 15, 2007)

Undergrad: NYU =)


----------



## Cine (Apr 16, 2007)

> Originally posted by neetster:
> Stanford.
> 
> accepted to NYU and UCLA.
> ...



I thought UCLA didn't accept freshmen 

BTW, what were your scores like?


----------



## LATexan (Apr 16, 2007)

AFI - Screenwriting


----------



## syj (Apr 16, 2007)

nyu tisch undergrad


----------



## Tima (Apr 16, 2007)

Columbia- MFA- Directing


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 16, 2007)

ucla doesnt accept freshman into FILM, i believe, but if you get in you just wait until your a sophmore.


----------



## JL (Apr 16, 2007)

USC - MFA - Screenwriting


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2007)

UCLA-MFA-Screenwriting

Wheeee.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Apr 17, 2007)

Emerson-BA Studio TV, I'm not going the BFA route so that I can minor in film production.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Apr 17, 2007)

> Originally posted by Lily:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by tomorrowsNIGHT:
> NYU.




hey TomorrowsNIGHT-what are you planning on studying at NYU?  are you grad or undergrad? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'll be an undergrad and will major in Film&TV Production. I was accepted through the GSP Film Track program, which is only a year of general studies. It's worth Tisch, to me. Apparently, my SAT score of 1980 wasn't as competitive as other applicants.

I would go to NYU over UCLA. You don't start film stuff, or so I've heard, until junior year. And then, it's competitive process to actually make films.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 17, 2007)

UCLA undergrad film is a risk because you have to go to UCLA for two years before even thinking about film... and it's a seperate application process. There's no guarantee that you'll get into the film major and you'll have spent 2 years waiting at UCLA. Of course, both UCLA and its film school are top notch so maybe it's worth it.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Apr 17, 2007)

> Of course, both UCLA and its film school are top notch so maybe it's worth it.




So is NYU, and you can get in freshman year.


----------



## DrMagnificent (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like I'll be going to SVA.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 23, 2007)

NYU-- Writing major. Tisch contacted me and offered an 8k scholarship and NYU said I'm eligable for 4k work study and loans on top of that. Not great aid, but better than Chapman, which was pathetic. Although after going to the NYU reception, the school is just a match for me and Chapman wasn't. So really I don't care if Chapman calls me and offers me a full scholarship at this point... I'm all set.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 24, 2007)

Chapman. Graduate. For sure.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Apr 24, 2007)

> Looks like I'll be going to SVA.



You gave up on Purchase?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 24, 2007)

Anybody else going to USC for undergrad?


----------



## Sputnik (Apr 24, 2007)

I got into UCLA (as an undergrad transfer). Still waiting to hear from NYU though..


----------



## Cine (Apr 25, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Anybody else going to USC for undergrad?



I'm going to apply in fall 2009, so it's long waiting.


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 25, 2007)

FSU undergrad transfer yeahhhh 1 of 5 (according to website)


----------



## politicsofecstacy (Apr 25, 2007)

Yawnface, just curious, what school did you transfer from?  Was it another film school by any chance?  Congrats by the way.


----------



## inasymphonyxmood (Apr 25, 2007)

USC undergrad


----------



## Ilis (Apr 25, 2007)

UCLA-MFA Direction/Production!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 25, 2007)

inasymphonyxmood - for what, production?


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 26, 2007)

pbcc, they have a good motion picture program, for a community college they have a lot going on. last summer they shot a 16mm which is unheard of for community college plus the guy who currently runs it is a grad from fsu's mfa

http://www.pbcc.edu/MotionPictureandTelevisionProduction.xml


----------



## inasymphonyxmood (Apr 26, 2007)

no, critical studies. but I might transfer to production, I talked to a professor in production last weekend and said, once your in the actual school of cinematic arts, it's really easy to transfer within different programs, especially since Critical Studies and Production are the same degree and are essentially just different concentrations of study. Even if I don't transfer and end up liking critical studies, I will end up taking many production classes anyway, so I'm happy either way 

FIGHT ON!


----------



## Director Drew (Apr 26, 2007)

Emerson- Film Production
Just sent in my deposit today.


----------



## Philly (Apr 26, 2007)

Chapman MFA in Film Production-Directing


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 26, 2007)

inasymphonyxmood - hey cool! You're literally in the same position as me. We'll definately have to do some collaboration when we both get to USC.


----------



## inasymphonyxmood (Apr 26, 2007)

do you have a facebook? we should def. keep in touch


----------



## Eddie (Apr 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by DrMagnificent:
> Looks like I'll be going to SVA.



Hey, so am I (I'm transfering over).  All the NYC actors I've work had much praise for SVA and their program.  They went as far to say that I should choose it over Purcahse ( I guess since Purcahse is an out of the way commute for audtions).  The location is a plus!  Look forward to it (I know I am! )


----------



## DrMagnificent (Apr 28, 2007)

> Originally posted by funkylikemonkey:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Looks like I'll be going to SVA.



You gave up on Purchase? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually what happened was I went up there on Monday to visit because I figured I might not get another opportunity to look at the campus. While we're up there taking a tour my mom called the place from home and told them I was there and asked if they could schedule an interview while I was. They call her back and tell her I didn't get in. Apparently they only accept 20 students a year into their film program. I was going off of their average acceptance rate of 30%. They even said that if I wanted to consider going into another program I'd get in with a scholarship. So yeah, drove 3 hours to NY for essentially no reason.

edit: oops, I forgot I already said this in the other thread about it.


----------



## KtoI (Apr 29, 2007)

FSU, liberal arts major 
(How did I get so screwed over by the film school? To add insult to injury, a little idiot- okay, little slacker in my class got into the film school, he directs awful stuff. I mean no plot what so ever, "okay you jump off that ramp, now" stuff. But then again he does have money, did connections get him in... I think so.)


----------



## dansmind (Apr 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by wing2871x:
> NYU-- Writing major. Tisch contacted me and offered an 8k scholarship and NYU said I'm eligable for 4k work study and loans on top of that. Not great aid, but better than Chapman, which was pathetic. Although after going to the NYU reception, the school is just a match for me and Chapman wasn't. So really I don't care if Chapman calls me and offers me a full scholarship at this point... I'm all set.



I'm going to NYU Dramatic Writing as well (I think). Were you at Sat in the Square?


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 29, 2007)

i wasnt there, but i had a couple friends from my school that went and they loved it. they're both in production, but they said everyone seemed to enjoy the event


----------



## yawnface86 (May 7, 2007)

> Originally posted by KtoI:
> FSU, liberal arts major
> (How did I get so screwed over by the film school? To add insult to injury, a little idiot- okay, little slacker in my class got into the film school, he directs awful stuff. I mean no plot what so ever, "okay you jump off that ramp, now" stuff. But then again he does have money, did connections get him in... I think so.)



You can still transfer in. He most likely had a better resume and application, yada yada. KIT there are a lot of opportunities for you to volunteer and such so that you have a better chance of getting in. Some of the kids who work their butt off during the year prior who didn't get in, have gotten in from volunteering. If you want I can keep you posted on days you can volunteer. I did volunteering the only disadvantage I had was that I was about 6 1/2 hours away lol


----------



## Cody Brown (May 7, 2007)

Undergraduate transferring from Chapman to NYU. 

Tisch Film. 

wooooooooot.


----------



## Jayimess (May 8, 2007)

Cody, why did you opt to leave Chapman?


----------



## REDheadcommy (May 8, 2007)

american university in dc for visual media with film concentration


----------



## Ignis et Glacies (May 9, 2007)

NYU Tisch Undergrad Film & TV


----------



## Mariano (May 16, 2007)

ITHACA College!!

I (heart) IC


----------



## CC Chainey (May 19, 2007)

USC film&tv production     undergrad .
with a minor in visual culture .
and staying on the cinema floor .

chose the half scholarship to usc over a full scholarship (some R&B too) to chapman. chapman's facilities are better but by the time i start production, usc's will be renovated (thanks george lucas). and chapman's in too small a town for me.

search "makkuroi" or "chainey" on youtube to check out my vids


----------



## Cinematical (May 19, 2007)

Hey! A fellow Cinema Floor-er!


----------



## sa (May 20, 2007)

Columbia MFA Film


----------

